# It’s hockey morning in Afghanistan



## GAP (14 May 2007)

It’s hockey morning in Afghanistan
Tom Blackwell, National Post Published: Sunday, May 13, 2007
Article Link

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- Dozens of Canadian troops stationed in the Afghan desert roused themselves in the middle of the night this week for some high-priority missions.

They weren't heading out to hunt Taliban or befriend local villagers and tribal leaders. That could wait.

They were up as early as 3:30 a.m. for Hockey Night in Canada and the Ottawa-Buffalo playoff series, beamed half-way around the world to this sprawling military base.

The cheering from one of two Canada Houses, the Canadian soldiers' recreation centres, could be heard 50 metres away as Ottawa took an early series lead over the Sabres Thursday.

The crowds were smaller Saturday - or Sunday morning in Afghanistan - with many of the troops out on patrol, but those left behind were almost as boisterous as the Senators went up 2-0 in their series.

"I'm what you call a hockey nut. I get up every time there's a hockey game, whether it's 3:30 or 4 o'clock," said Robert Jolivet of Ottawa, who installs armour plating on LAV III personnel carriers.

"When you play hockey all your life, it's part of you."

Having a chance to participate in the Canadian ritual 8-1/2 time zones from home "makes it easier for everybody. It's part of the morale," he said.

Cpl. Luis Diaz, an Ottawa native who is part of the Princess Patricia's Charlie company, showed up at 3:30 a.m. for the second Sabres-Senators match-up, an hour early, as it turned out.
More on link


----------



## Sig_Des (14 May 2007)

While these 3:30 morning wake-ups for the games make for long days, its definitely one of those things that are worth it.

GO SENS!!


----------



## safeboy43 (14 May 2007)

Haha, wow. Talk about national commitment and pride!  ;D


----------



## geo (14 May 2007)

Afghans must be saying.... "those Canadians are crazy!"


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Afghans must be saying.... "those Canadians are crazy!"


And I imagine so too are the Americans, the Brits, the Dutch and whoever else is there at KAF ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> GO SENS!!


Hells yeah  


 :cdnsalute:


----------



## Sig_Des (14 May 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> And I imagine so too are the Americans, the Brits, the Dutch and whoever else is there at KAF ;D



Surprisingly enough, every once in a while, I've seen a Brit or an American at the OCH for a game. And EVERYONE stopped to get their picture with Lord Stanley's cup when it was here. Even Aussies and Brits.


----------

